# scratch 2 qui ne démarre pas sous el capitan



## vont (24 Janvier 2016)

bonsoir,
l'Education nationale me demande d'installer scratch 2 sur mon macbook air sous el capitan 10.11.3 afin de se familiariser avec ce logiciel de programmation puisque qu'il faudra l'utiliser l'an prochain avec nos élèves de collège.
Après avoir installé ce logiciel sur mon mac, j'ai installé aussi comme suggéré la version adobe Air 2 mais scratch ne démarre pas et m'affiche une fenêtre d'avertissement.' impossible d'afficher l'extension native !)
j'ai installé puis désinstallé plusieurs fois mais sans succès car toujours avec le même message. 
merci de votre aide


----------



## gKatarn (25 Janvier 2016)

Sujet déplacé : "Jeu sur mac" pour un logiciel de programmation, cela ne me semble pas être le plus pertinent.


----------



## Mboum (25 Janvier 2016)

gKatarn a dit:


> Sujet déplacé : "Jeu sur mac" pour un logiciel de programmation, cela ne me semble pas être le plus pertinent.



L'utilisateur n'a pas suivi les instructions se trouvant sur le site, doit apprendre english before installing rosbif soft.


----------



## vont (26 Janvier 2016)

désolé, mais j'ai posté dans l'urgence sans trop prêter attention


----------



## Mboum (26 Janvier 2016)

vont a dit:


> désolé, mais j'ai posté dans l'urgence sans trop prêter attention



c'était de l'humour.


----------



## vont (27 Janvier 2016)

ok, mais ça ne résout pas mon problème  !!


----------



## Mboum (27 Janvier 2016)

vont a dit:


> ok, mais ça ne résout pas mon problème  !!



Bonjour,

d'après ce que j'ai compris, il faut installer adobe-air en trifouillant les permissions (enlever le safe mode rebooter, enfin le truc que personne n'a envi de faire, trop chiant) et tout un bazar ; le truc est juste incompatible pour l'instant ; Al Capitan a introduit tout un bazar sécuritaire  pour enfin empêcher les scribouillards d'installer des trucs partout ou ils ne devraient pas être ; Apple a sévi ; ils avaient essayé d'éduquer ; mais certains ont la tête dure ; il faut qu'ils soient crados ; donc encore une fois, tout le monde paye pour une minorité d'excités du bulbe.

Cordialement.


----------



## vont (27 Janvier 2016)

euh oui merci.
comment enlever le safe mode rebooter !!
encore merci de ta réponse


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Janvier 2016)

vont a dit:


> euh oui merci.
> comment enlever le safe mode rebooter !!
> encore merci de ta réponse


Salut

Je ne sais pas si ça répond à ton problème, mais avec El Capitan, apple à mis un SIP au système (pour qu'il ne prenne pas froid)
Tu peux temporairement le supprimer.
Pour ce faire, il faut démarrer en mode Recovery (cmd+r lors du boot), là valider le langage français en cliquant sur le drapeau en haut à droite.
Ceci fait, il faut ouvrir un terminal (Menu Utilitaires/terminal) puis taper la commande :
*csrutil disable*
Puis
*reboot *
pour redémarrer.

Pour remettre le SIP, toujours en mode Recovery et dans le terminal :
*csrutil enable*

@+


----------



## vont (27 Janvier 2016)

super merci bien.
pas de risque particulier ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (27 Janvier 2016)

A priori non si ce n'est de se ballader sans SIP


----------



## vont (30 Janvier 2016)

j'ai essayer les manip, c'est pareil, rien n'a changé, j'ai la même fenêtre d'alerte


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

Salut

Je viens de faire l'essai chez moi et ça s'installe très bien.
1) tu supprimes Scratch de tes applications
2) tu désinstalles Adobe Air (Applications/Utilitaires/Adobe AIR Uninstaller)
3) tu télécharges et exécutes Scratch-443.dmg : Télécharger
4) tu passes outre le problème de sécurité Menu /Préf Système/Sécurité et confidentialité/ et là tu autorises l'ouverture de l'appli.

Et ça doit fonctionner.
Tu peux remettre son SIP au Capitaine.


----------



## vont (30 Janvier 2016)

c'est bon, ça marche  !  en fait le lien fourni par l'EN pointait vers scratch 2 version 442 alors que  ton lien me pointait vers la version 443.
faut-il que le remette le SIP ou pas ?
merci encore


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (30 Janvier 2016)

vont a dit:


> c'est bon, ça marche  !  en fait le lien fourni par l'EN pointait vers scratch 2 version 442 alors que  ton lien me pointait vers la version 443.
> faut-il que le remette le SIP ou pas ?
> merci encore


Bien sûr que tu peux lui remettre son SIP.
Bon WE.


----------



## vont (30 Janvier 2016)

un grand merci.
bon week-end également.


----------



## domdom56 (3 Octobre 2016)

Merci beaucoup pour l'installation de scratch
Comment réactiver sip sur mon mac ?
merci


----------



## domdom56 (3 Octobre 2016)

Et peuton installer la dernière version de Scratch ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2016)

domdom56 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour l'installation de scratch
> Comment réactiver sip sur mon mac ?
> merci


Il faut démarrer en mode Recovery, puis terminal puis taper la commande :
*csrutil enable*
Déjà expliqué post* #9 *


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Octobre 2016)

domdom56 a dit:


> Et peuton installer la dernière version de Scratch ?


Et pourquoi pas?


----------

